# Oakly Prefers the Destination to the Trip



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly snoozes in the boat but comes alive once we reach his island retreat.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures, I really like the second one! Looks like a great place to be ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG... that second photo is amazing! Are you using an SLR, or is it a P&S?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so quiet on the ride. They are flying in that second picture. I see he can still find the largest sticks on the island.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> OMG... that second photo is amazing! Are you using an SLR, or is it a P&S?


I'm now using a DSLR. It's a Canon 50D. I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad you're loving it! I was really hoping it was a P&S tho :

I'd like to go the SLR route, but I can't seem to be bothered to learn how to use one... I have a Canon S5IS (or something like that) and I finally have to admit that I always just have it on the lazy setting (auto) :doh:


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the second shot of the two wild men


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures and I love love love that second shot!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOVE that second picture... not a single paw on the ground, LOL!!! Looks like the boys had a blast!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You always get the great action shots Rob! Love em!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

And he is just as handsome! Beautiful boys.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Those are great shots, love the second one too!!!! Just a great action shot, those are the best..


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He was just resting up so he could be crazy an fly around his island...love picture #2.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Fabulous pics! I just love that 2nd one with all 8 paws in the air, and Oakly looks so regal in that last pic. Great job, Rob!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Your boys always look like they're having such a blast at their retreat (very jealous!!).
And I can see why Oakly would rest up before arriving - he knows he has to sleep well before a party!
Great shots! (as always!!)

---
Kim


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip! Great shots!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like the boys had a blast. Bet he also slept on the way back : )


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a cutie! Love the second photo!  He reminds me so much of Molly on the last two pics!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, that 2nd pic is a great action shot! He's busy storing up energy on the ride there!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Can almost hear them shouting - "YIPPEE"


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

always love seeing this pair of ole sea-dogs on their adventures...........what a life !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots - the 2nd shot is amazing. Your dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, that second shot is amazing. Great timing to get all 8 paws in the air!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your photos as always, and that second shot really is amazing!

Smart boy for resting up until the real fun begins.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

OMIGOD that second shot is great!!  I just love action shots and the picture of Oakley with the stick is so "classic" Golden. I love your dogs!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

AWESOME pictures!!! I'm so jealous of your camera!  Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! 

Candace


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

the 2nd one is hilarious! : )


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your boys have a wonderful life. They look like they are enjoying their time.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I always fall asleep in the car, too, Oakly: Those first 2 pics are delightful Rob, opposite ends of the adventure spectrum and great as always!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That 2nd picture,should be framed!.Love it!.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Great shots Rob!
Oakly is very handsome and full of life, very beautiful coat.
You both are living "Golden Life", enjoy all the golden moments.
Glad to see that you enjoy your Canon 50D, I have recommended 6 of my friends to purchase that model when they first came out. With 6.3 fps sure help to catch all the action shots, I hope to upgrade mine 40D to 7D with ease of video all in one. What lens do you use?
We can talk about golden and camera, take your pick 
Thanks for sharing your beautiful shots of Oakly.


----------

